# Metamucil for sand colic prevention?



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

So I keep hearing from different people that you can feed your horse Metamucil to prevent sand colic? I was just wondering if this is true and if it is safe? I have three horses and find that buying enough Sand Clear for all of them is quite expensive.. so if this Metamucil stuff works, I'll be happy to try it


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not sure.. the one way to prevent sand colic is to feed your hay and grain in a manger or hay net. That way your horse does not swallow the sand and parasites from the ground with his feed. 

Hmm.. it will be interesting to see if thats true.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

It is true. I have 4 horses... and I use metamucil and mineral oil. I feed about a cup of metamucil a feeding (2x a day) for 4 days a month. On the last day I feed the metamucil and 1/2 gallon of mineral oil in each feeding. And mine stay pretty sand free.

And it does save a lot of money.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Giz, completely true.

Metamucil and Sand Clear have the exact same active ingredient, which is psyllium.

Metamucil is about 100 times cheaper than Sand Clear though, so of course the people selling it don't want you to think the less expensive stuff works just as well.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Giz, completely true.
> 
> Metamucil and Sand Clear have the exact same active ingredient, which is psyllium.
> 
> Metamucil is about 100 times cheaper than Sand Clear though, so of course the people selling it don't want you to think the less expensive stuff works just as well.


Do you have to use the mineral oil with it? How much do you feed - does the 1/2 cup sound about right?

Our horses get round bales of hay and are fed in rubber tubs. We set the rubber tubs down in old tires that are tied to a fence post. That way, they can't tip the feed tub over. They really can't! Unfortunately, they still stick their feet in the tub and paw a bunch out on the ground for some stupid reason, then eat it off the ground. Go figure!:-x


----------

